# Soil test results are in!



## HoneDiggs (Apr 8, 2020)

I am coming up on owning my house for 2 years and this is the first soil test I have done. It is good to now have a benchmark to work off of. I was a bit surprised by the PH level but very glad with where that is at. Now to balance out the Phosphorus and Potassium. I now have to put a plan in place to level everything out.

Knowing I am low in Potassium I plan to put down some Sulfate Potash. In g-man's soil fertility write up he suggested 2lb/kqft/monthly. Would these amounts be to maintain a balanced lawn or one looking to increase the Potassium?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You should apply potassium. If you use SOP, then 2lb/ksqft every month the lawn is growing should get you in the good direction.

P is high and you should avoid biosolids (eg. milo)


----------



## HoneDiggs (Apr 8, 2020)

g-man said:


> You should apply potassium. If you use SOP, then 2lb/ksqft every month the lawn is growing should get you in the good direction.
> 
> P is high and you should avoid biosolids (eg. milo)


My plan is to use SOP but found its not a readily available product at local stores. I located some on line but the shipping is more than the 50lb bag itself. Finding a local brick and mortar store that carries this has been a challenge as well. Where have you guys found this?

I may have to use a plan B product if I cannot locate SOP, any suggestion on a product that can be found at a larger box store?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Just goggled. there are multiple SiteOne Landscape Supply stores is Mass. They should have it. I also have a hard time locating it. I use MOP as that is readily available at a local feed store. SOP is definitely better for your lawn, so if you can get it, use it.


----------



## HoneDiggs (Apr 8, 2020)

There are a couple SiteOne stores close to me which I will be looking to going forward. When searching for SOP, they do sell some but is not available for sale in MA or the other 49 states haha. I think I may have to look into a different product.

Below is the listing of the Lesco Prodcut on their site:

LESCO
LESCO Fertilizer 0-0-50 100% SOP 50 lb.510013Change branchNot in stock at your selected location. Call us at 978-372-1014 for availability.
This product is not available for sale in AK, AL, AR, AZ, CA, CO, CT, DC, DE, GA, HI, IA, ID, IL, IN, KS, KY, LA, MA, MD, ME, MI, MN, MO, MS, MT, NC, ND, NE, NH, NJ, NM, NV, NY, OH, OK, OR, PA, RI, SC, SD, TN, TX, UT, VA, VT, WA, WI, WV and WY.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Call them.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

looks like their reccomendations would work with any fertilizer that has the same nitrogen and potassium amounts, like a 15-0-15. You should be able to find that pretty easily.


----------



## HoneDiggs (Apr 8, 2020)

robjak said:


> Call them.


Had to request to register an account with them which I just did. Looks like I will be able to scoop up the SOP 0-0-50 from them once I am registered.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

@HoneDiggs Are you anywhere near Wareham mass? see this post:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=17920


----------

